# Safeway Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just arrived home after spending nine days in Toledo, Ohio. First let me congratulate So Yeon Ryu for her spectacular performance at the Jaime Farr Toledo Classic. Her six consecutive birdies on Sunday, left the rest of the field fighting for second place. She is very quickly becoming one of the elite golfers on the LPGA tour.

This week the tour moves to North Plains, Oregon, for the playing of the Safeway Classic Presented by Coca-Cola. My friend and writer for CSNNW.COM, Greg Crawford, points out that the Safeway Classic is the longest running non-major event on the LPGA schedule. It started way back in 1972, as the Portland Classic.

My pick this week is Stacy Lewis. Who is your's?

Here are some of the details of this event:
Mostly Harmless: Safeway Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think Jeong Jang is going to have a good week.

If you tell me you get to go to Oregon for the tournament, I'm REALLY going to be jealous. I live in year round sunshine and neither Miami nor Ft. Lauderdale host a LPGA event. Even the PGA event at Doral is a limited field.

We're doing something wrong down here.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the pairings for the first 2 rounds: 

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh boy, can I pick them? Jeong Jang withdrew. Maybe she couldn't stand the pressure of me picking her.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Friday's Round:

1 Mika Miyazato -7 
1 Sydnee Michaels -7 
3 Cristie Kerr -6 
3 Pornanong Phatlum -6 
3 Inbee Park -6 
6 Jee Young Lee -5 
6 So Yeon Ryu -5 
6 Alison Walshe -5 
6 Brittany Lincicome -5 
10 Paula Creamer -4 
10 Candie Kung -4 
10 Hee-Won Han -4 
10 Amy Yang -4 
10 Sandra Gal -4 
10 Amy Hung -4 
10 Karlin Beck -4


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the top 10 leaders after the second round round:

1 Mika Miyazato -11 
2- So Yeon Ryu -9 
3 Cristie Kerr -8 
3 Inbee Park -8 
5 Yani Tseng -7 
5 Paula Creamer -7 
5 Sydnee Michaels -7 
8 Hee-Won Han -6 
8 Amy Yang -6 
8 Brittany Lincicome -6


----------

